# Modding an OEM Porsche HU output ???



## bobduch (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey guys, there is a new guy who has posted in the technical section. Looks like he needs a mod to give him an output (other than speaker level) that he can input to a processor. Apparently the HU's optical out is proprietary and can't be used. If anyone knows how to do something like this please take a look at the thread and see if he can be helped.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Look into the MObridge pieces, they might offer that capability.. I would venture to say your "optical" out on the headunit is MOST..


----------



## Socalsteve (Jun 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Look into the MObridge pieces, they might offer that capability.. I would venture to say your "optical" out on the headunit is MOST..


It is a newer Porsche 2013, Mobridge only has products up to 2008 for Porsche head units...

Any other suggestions?

Thank you!

Steve, the newbie


----------

